# I want to upgrade lighting on my 75g



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll start with some background. I started my 75g tank last October with the idea that this would be a low light/low tech setup. I was not happy with the results that I was getting (poor plant growth, too much algae). I have a triple tube all glass NO flourescent on there now.

I have gradually been moving to high tech/high light. I added pressurized CO2 about a month ago, and also started a fert routine. Plants are looking much better. So now I'm thinking about upgrading the lights.

Let me first say that I'm not too handy at DIY. AHsupply is probably out. I have been considering two main classes of fixtures. Either a 4x65w CF system like the coralife or current orbit, or a 4x54w HO T-5. Lately, I have read some posts that suggest that even these fixtures may not be enough for some of the foreground plants like HC or glosso.

What would you recommend?

Is the HO T-5 system better than the CF even though you lose about 50w? (216 vs 260)


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'd say that 216w of T5s on a 75g tank is just fine. IMO there is no need to overload on the lighting.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree the T5's would be probably enough for your tank. But I like to have everything overpowered, especially since I have pressurized CO2 on hand, so I would recommend using the coralife CF fixtures. They are great fixtures and I haven't had any issues with mine over the last few months. 

I'm setting up an AH supply kit right now, and it is really easy so far. I'm far from a DIY type person, but so far so good. You might want to reconsider trying them out. I'll post something about my experience after I the glue dries.

-John N.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not really that opposed to the AHsupply kits. But I really want something that will sit above the tank. Not a box sitting on top of the tank. I don't have a hood, and I was thinking of going open top with either a suspended fixture or one on legs. Heck if I could find the shell of a fixture, I would put an AH supply kit in it. 

I have read reports that the 216w t-5's actually put out more lumens than 260w CF. But they are also more expensive.

How do you feel about your coralife fixture? Are the reflectors decent? That has been the only knock on them that I keep coming across.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have seen 75 gallon tanks with both fixtures on them and they both grew plants very well. The coralife reflectors aren't as good; that's true. The coralife will suit your needs very well if money is the issue.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

The Coralife 4x65w fixture is a great fixture and will grow most plants well, but it's not as bright as you think it should be (compared to a AHS DIY hood), probably due to the reflector. Also, this fixture doesn't have as nice of light spread from front to back as you might want.

The Sunlight Supply 4x54w T5 fixture is far brighter and has a great light spread. It has plenty of light to grow anything you want, for about $100 more than the Coralife. Money very well spent imho.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm still eyeballing those tek fixtures Avalon. I do like them, but I'm just not sure if I can bite off that big of a chunk right now and still stay married.

I have also found the JBJ Formosa DX 4x65w system for about $160 (which is about half the cost of the Tek).

I just don't know what to do right now. I don't want to buy a fixture and later regret it. Looking for any and every opinion I can get.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hi dogdoc! I didn't even realize the poster! I was eating lunch when I replied.

I would say that if you're not too demanding, the JBJ or the Coralife would be a great choice. They will grow plants very well, and at a easy going pace. I wanted to be able to grow whatever, whenever, so I got the Tek Light. You will probably want to keep plant shading to a minimum, but aside from that, these fixtures are not bad at all. One thing I noticed with the compact flo fixtures is that algae issues are much less an issue. The higher light HO T5's are much more unforgiving--in other words you can forget a dosing with the CF's, but not the T5's.

In conclusion, if the wife is happy, you will be happy.


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

If the wife is happy.........

Aint it the truth.

I don't know that I need to be able to grow whatever/whenever. At this point I would just like to be able to grow something as a foreground and not be limited strictly to the "low light" section of plants. 

The term "forgiving" has a nice ring to it. Especially considering where I sit in my evolution as a plant/fishkeeper. Please feel free to correct me here, but I get the impression that I should be able to grow "most" plants well under the 260w CF.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

With said fixture of your choice, you can grow hairgrass very well (I got pics). I can send you a bunch if you want (hairgrass). You should be able to grow glosso as well (just be careful of plant shading).

And yes, the vast majority of plants can be grown under this lighting. Bottoms may tend to become a bit leggy on some, but topping works quite well to solve the issue.


----------

